# Bosco Sorrento, 2 groups



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Meanwhile I am reading more the Coffee Forum UK than the Kaffee Netz Germany.

I just like to show my new Bosco.

I know it is crazy but I am using it for home. Anyway I like it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's certainly a luxury for home use but a very nice machine to have to make your coffee.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful!

Are you planning a commercial venture with it at some point, or did you just really want a 2 group bosco?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

And a separate grinder for each group









I hope you are enjoying the results. It looks wonderful.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And flat and conic for the best of both worlds


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Super dooper setup


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

This has made me smile.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

And a dog as well !!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Doesn't appear crazy at all...

John


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Lovely dog! (And the coffee set up too of course!)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Dog doesn't look crazy either !


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Dog doesn't look crazy either !


that because he hasn't had a coffee yet,


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thought the one group looked big... Doubt I'd be allowed anything like that.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Superb set up.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I have changed a bit. The Nino was replaced by a Robur. It is matching propper with Bosco and Royal. Vintage. My Airdeale Terrier is having his apartment under the Bosco.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats a lovely set up. I have a one group Bosco that I enjoyed using but it is gathering dust at the moment. Seeing yours, makes me think I must decide its future soon! It is too good just to sit there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

those two towers look great next to the bosco


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Next time I am looking to increase my claim on the counter real estate I am going to show that picture to my missus. This is what I want but ah well this Little single group Londinium R will have to do....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> Next time I am looking to increase my claim on the counter real estate I am going to show that picture to my missus. This is what I want but ah well this Little single group Londinium R will have to do....


i like this idea


----------



## Balthazar B (May 1, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Thats a lovely set up. I have a one group Bosco that I enjoyed using but it is gathering dust at the moment. Seeing yours, makes me think I must decide its future soon! It is too good just to sit there


This begs the question as to why your poor dusty Bosco has been neglected?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Balthazar B said:


> This begs the question as to why your poor dusty Bosco has been neglected?


That's just what I was wondering.

Matt


----------

